# I am healed!



## freesong

I just didn't realize it yet. I will never be perfect. I am a work in progress but I was healed the minute I believed and really believed =loved Him with all my heart, soul and mind. The rest is a discovery of His perfect love. He is giving me, now, with my surrender, all the desires of my heart. That is His promise. He loves us soooo much that He waits and waits to find what is truly important. What "it" are you looking for that will heal the hole in your God shaped vacuum? drugs, sex, cars, money, gambling, clothes, houses, intellictual pursuits, enlightenment, yoga. All real truth is God's truth and I have not found anything that has improved on the Bible. It is just many faceted and layered as God is and takes real study to understand. Has anything above, the "its" worked? :shock: That is what HE is teaching me. Love and not pushing. Nothing is found in human ways. We on our own can not produce the effects, we need help. It is in total awareness of powerlessnes, that He is found. When we have tried every road and every false way and found them all lacking then ( at least in my case) I listened. This dp was His way to get me to focus and realize what was really important. Humbly from a sinner trying to walk His way, ( this has many layers and ways to come to the knowledge of Him) Many try many paths before finding this one. Many find it early, lose it or think they do and then come back. Those who push away love (perfect love) do not understand yet. There are many ways that come close. Study to show yourself approved. Suggestions for reading, Bible, Josh McDowell- Evidence that demands a verdict. Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis. I know that this way is frowned upon today. Wars are fought because of religion though and misunderstanding of the war going on inside of us. That is the one we should be fighting, not each other. Many zealous and cofused killed and harmed many in the name of Jesus with lack of knowledge., not true understanding of the forgiveness of Christ. He is the one that said, I am the way, the truth and the life, no one comes to the 'Father but by Me. That is where I intend to stay but it may not be where others choose to go or believe. It is my hope that we can all afford each other the dignity and grace to find our own paths. Jesus did not push, He simply offered. His peace is what He promises. Sounds wonderful to me and is coming in waves now to me. I am back because of Him and I am finding my dreams by giving up and trusting and loving Him with all my heart, soul and mind. God bless. ( He did say that we would go through trials but He came to show us that He was able to endure and to overcome and so can we.) God bless, freesong


----------



## Inflammed

How's your sleep going Freesong ?


----------



## Dreamland

Awesome! ! sounds like I'm in the middle of a pastor Benny Hinn or Reinhardt Bonke revival....(just kidding)


----------



## Martinelv

I'm sorry, but unless Revelation tells me otherwise, I'm going to move all religious based posts to the spiritual forum.

This is not because I am an atheist. This is because religious evangelising is not appropriate on a mental health forum. As I said in another post, if you want to hear that kind of thing, go to any locked mental institution.

However, and I'll say it again before I'm spat upon, *if someone thinks that their DP has been cured by god or whoever, then fantastic*.


----------



## Lunar Lander

I feel that refraining from extra editorializing during the course of your moderator duties would go a long way toward establishing your impartiality and credibility.


----------



## terri*

> I'm not moving your post because I agree with the 'core' details of what you said, but, as I said, I disagree strongly with spirituality on the main forum.
> 
> (And besides, I'm only a mod because I begged for it. )


Lunar...I believe this should explain why he has the extra ordinary ability to extra editorialize. :lol:

Impartial? Martin? No way. There is everyone else in the world's opinions, and then there are Martins.

His credibility is his honesty. On the board he has always appeared honest. His tales of his real life might lead you to believe he has his moments.

For the record, I am a very spiritual person and totally disagree with most everything Martin has to say on religion. But Rev knew what he was doing when he made him a moderator...I think. 

Oh yeah, if you could move to the side just a bit, I do believe it's my turn
to spit on him. 8)


----------



## freesong

Lol, I do believe in God working through authority so I will only post this in the other part. Martinev, God bless you. I understand but disagree. Anyway, my sleep is much better and deeper and I am having some awesome dreams. I will share some of them for those who interpret dreams. I do believe that there is truth in many things including psychology but alot of error as well. Anyway, my dreams are incredible and in color now. He is still working on me but it is truly all good. No more DP at all!!! Yea!!!


----------



## jc

Martinelv said:


> I'm sorry, but unless Revelation tells me otherwise, I'm going to move all religious based posts to the spiritual forum.
> 
> This is not because I am an atheist. This is because religious evangelising is not appropriate on a mental health forum. As I said in another post, if you want to hear that kind of thing, go to any locked mental institution.
> 
> However, and I'll say it again before I'm spat upon, *if someone thinks that their DP has been cured by god or whoever, then fantastic*.


I AGREE

if anyone spits religion at me it sends me into a panic and sends shivers down my spine,hence the reason ive never visited the spiritual or religious forums....
as a child i was approached by a few born again christians and they have left a scar... now i just kick em in the bolloxs and politely tell them to f**k off


----------



## terri*

JC, why don't you tell us how you really feel?

Surprising to see such an outburst from you. :shock:

Shivers down the ol' spine, huh?

Sure you're not just hungry? :wink:

Yes, we're all agreed the religious forum was opened so as not
to send shivers down anyone's spine on the main forum.


----------



## Guest

Freesong, Im glad you're DP free, but am wondering/concerned if you are really doing allright?


----------



## jc

mental illness and religion are a bad mix...... just my oppinion


----------



## jc

bolloxs ! ive just realised i have now infact made a post on the religous forum...... send me back to hell please


----------



## terri*

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I wondered what in the hell you were doing down here!

Too funny.

 
terri


----------



## jc

terri did you ever know motherhen,you remind me of her


----------



## terri*

You know, she left about the time I came on.


----------



## freesong

LOL, I am just fine. I have found my peace and love and hope and future and Truth. I may sound a bit crazy but that is ok. Again, this world appears to be an asylum of the Spiritually insane. Everyone has some craziness and it is a result of many things but primarily from running from our pain and self and Perfect love. God is love. Why are we running? Maybe we think we will be consumed by it. Every addiction is a combination of things but at the soulish level there is a guilt, fear, mis-understanding of love and we are running from intimacy. We are running from the pain that is also misunderstanding. We get out by seeking perfect love. Seek and ye shall find, knock and the door shall open, ask and it shall be given. Jesus was accused of being crazy. Praise the Lord. He said He knew God and that He and the Father are one. He is the only one I know of that truly said that He knew God because He was His Son. So, maybe I appear crazy, especiallly because Jesus did as well to many. All I know is that I am having a love relationship with Jesus and He is giving me the desires of my heart which came when I fell in love with Him and laid all the false helps or its or some call them false gods down. I have given myself to HIm. In a sense, I have decided to be married to Him. There is so much wonderful miracles and blessings when you truly know His love. It is much bigger than anything that you could ever imagine and it is peaceful and balanced and wonderful!!!! Thank you Jesus. Praise You Jesus. Little by little one day at a time in His time and way till eternity. Wow!!!! freesong


----------



## ChaosSlayer

Is God willing to prevent DP/DR, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. 
Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. 
Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh DP/DR? 
Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

Epicurus
[Slightly modified.]

Still unreal, Chaos


----------



## Martinelv

> I feel that refraining from extra editorializing during the course of your moderator duties would go a long way toward establishing your impartiality and credibility.


There is no 'editorializing' involved whatsoever. And what you mean regarding 'extra', I have no idea.

Us moderators never, NEVER, modify post (there was one small exception, when Sebastian, another moderator, urged this boards administrator to change certain swear words into something else! I blame him anyway.  ). We can delete it if it is full of inappropriate swearing and personal insults, or move it to another forum, verbatim, if the content is not approriate for that forum. That's all. And regardless, it is very rarely done.


----------



## freesong

Wendy, I am more than alright, I am blessed!!!! Isn't it ironic that this world sees the belief in Jesus as insanity? Didn't many say that of Him in His day? People were always trying to discredit Him. They even said He had demons. He is Perfect love!!!! Why avoid or criticize anyone who has found that? :shock: Why are we all running from our pain and the hope for healing? Why are we running from love? ( my good friend says that we are afraid of being consumed by it deep inside) I am working now and beginning my foot bath and getting ready to visit my daughter in Denver. I will then truly dig into the second business. I am also teaching Adaptive H20 water aerobics for older people who have had surgeries. I am having a ball and I have many of you to thank. I just kept going by faith and I am coming out more day by day. God richly bless all, freesong


----------



## freesong

Jesus came to show us that we would suffer trials but if we perservered to the end, we would overcome. He never promised us a rose garden. It is about so much more than we know that we are here. He is teaching us. Right now, we have been in focus mode. He has released some who ( perhaps knowingly or unknowingly) walked this out in faith. I was not as faithful as some in here and their words helped me. That is what the Bible does. "Ih the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God and the Word was God. Jesus said that He was the Word. He said that if we trust HIm, we will be completely healed, sometimes little by little and sometimes instantly. BELIEVE if you want to. God bless, freesong (in Him we are healed) For all have sinned except Jesus.


----------



## freesong

Jesus is bigger than DP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Praise the Lord!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

